
Show HN: Stories by Freepik – Simple to edit and animate illustrations - e98cuenc
https://stories.freepik.com/
======
e98cuenc
Stories by Freepik features illustrations that are 100% editable and come in
different colors and styles. You can animate them with our online editor, and
you can even choose your favorite background (simple, detailed or none at
all).

Made with from Spain

